# UK fur cons?



## findingSQUEAK (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been fur for a long time, but have ONLY just come out of the closet. I have no idea what cons there are in England.. and I also know no Furs.
There is no way I'd go to something like this on my own.

I'm saving up for a fur suit, so that's no problem. I'm just wanting to go too a convention...


----------



## Shukie (Mar 3, 2010)

Confuzzled is the only Furcon i know of in england right now. And its in manchester in march, i think. I wont be going this year, but hope to Next year

Website
http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm moving to england in march maybe ill cya there?
 i gots no suit nor a furry that represents me.  was thinking a rabbit but i like foxes and i like cats or maybe a raccoon?


----------



## findingSQUEAK (Mar 5, 2010)

I wont be there this year, not got the money too go. Or I'd be there.

I have a phobia of going out, so it's kinda putting me off going coz I'll be so far away from my comfort zone


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Shukie said:


> Confuzzled is the only Furcon i know of in england right now. And its in manchester in march, i think. I wont be going this year, but hope to Next year
> 
> Website
> http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/



I'm going! *swagger*

New venue this year, in a big proper hotel. WITH A SWIMMING POOL.
I can see that wrong straight away, but holyhell. :3


----------



## Smelge (Mar 5, 2010)

There's one in Scotland, though the organiser seems to have this fear of putting it near anyplace normal people would go.

So works out ok then.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> There's one in Scotland, though the organiser seems to have this fear of putting it near anyplace normal people would go.
> 
> So works out ok then.



ScotiaCon, ya?
It's in a CASTLE.

I was considering it, but Scotland's a loooong way to drive.

OP, you should try hanging around on the ConFuzzled forums and asking about conventions there. It's a good idea to know what to expect before you spend hundreds in the excitement of just joining the fandom.


----------



## findingSQUEAK (Mar 5, 2010)

I may just look there.

If I have the money then I'm gonna try and get there... but don't think I will... blah, and I wont have my fur suit by then.... *cry*


----------



## Jezzabelle (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned RBW. http://rbw.org.uk

It's usually small, so it's perfect if you have a problem with big loud places, also, the highlight of the con is an epic boat party on the Thames!


----------



## Cooty (Mar 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> There's one in Scotland, though the organiser seems to have this fear of putting it near anyplace normal people would go.
> 
> So works out ok then.


Who wants to bet it gets delayed another year next year?


----------

